# Rannoch Moor



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

We are about to set off to get lost on Rannoch Moor for a couple of days.

Although we have had the van for a couple of months now, these will be our first nights away in it (although we have used it as a day van a few times).

Wish us luck! If you see us (1990 Autosleeper), say hello!


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Enjoy Richard 

If you're looking for a wild camp on the southern tip I can recommend the P shown here.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Richard_M said:


> We are about to set off to get lost on Rannoch Moor for a couple of days


Lucky beggars!  We love the Queen's View (make sure you walk up to the viewpoint & say hello to Loch Tummel from us!) and the wonderful & desolate 30-mile run out to Rannoch Station. Make sure you go to the station tea room & see if the most bad-tempered woman in Scotland still slams the cups about & sighs when you ask for hot food. 

From memory, the last stretch from Bridge of Gaur up the side of Loch Eigheach towards the road-end at Rannoch Station has some pull-offs where you could stop over.

Dougie.


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.

We had a great time (some little problems with the MH which I will post post elsewhere).

First night we stopped here:

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...oid=YhlckYvWtFeAk7pPgZA4qQ&cbp=11,149.47,,0,0

Lots of parking, right on the shore.

Second night, we were ended up on the south shore of Loch Earn:

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...81411,-4.216175&spn=0.001639,0.01119&t=h&z=17

Again, right on the shore.

Can't wait for the next trip out!


----------

